# Welches 24 Zoll BMX oder 24 Zoll Street Bike?



## Eastern. (24. Mai 2010)

Welches 24 Zoll Cruiser würdet ihr empfelen ;DD

Gruß.


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2010)

Für ein 24" MTB wärst du hier schon mal falsch und beim 24" Cruiser das Sunday Model C oder das WTP. Alles andere ist solala.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eastern. (25. Mai 2010)

SO geändert 
Danke...


----------



## RISE (25. Mai 2010)

Die Antwort bleibt aber WTP Avenue oder Sunday Model C. Kosten beide 529â¬, das ist ja sogar noch moderat und zumindest das Sunday hat eher eine BMX Geometrie.


----------

